# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > ابزارهای گزارش سازی >  خروجی به فرمت excel در گزارش گیری

## aminsharifloo

با سلام 
بنده برنامه ای نوشتم که می خوام در قسمت گزارش گیری هنگام تهیه گزاش به فرمت excel بده لطفا کمکم کنید

----------


## hamid_200611

سلام  اطلاعاتی که می خواهی به اکسل بده کجاست؟تو گریده؟یا در دیتابیس؟

----------


## Milad Mohseny

اینجا هست:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=50594

----------


## emad8159

اگه شما از ReportViewer استفاده کنید می توانید گزارشتون رو به حالت Excel تبدیل کنیم .

----------


## aminsharifloo

با سلام اطلاعاتم در پایگاه داده هست

----------

